# 64-67 GTO direct fit gauge set



## GTO Jeffery (1 mo ago)

Classic Instruments is pleased to announce the release of our 64-67 GTO direct fit gauge sets. if your considering an upgrade from your old gauges and want to use the latest in gauge technology, check these out! Easy to install and comes with Everything you will need to hook them up in your Hot Rod! Classic Instruments Store / 1964-67 GTO


----------

